# Can I register a right hand drive hymer in Spain?



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

May be wanting to leave my camper in spain for over a couple of years can rhd be registered?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
This thread may help or at least give you some ideas.

Steve
>>Here<<


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

No sorry you cant as from last year the law changed.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Short answer is NO I allmost bought a New RHD just before I moved here 2 years ago but just in time found no RHD registration allowed ok all the time you are on British plates for up tp to 6 months or 1 month if a resident.Having said that there is lots of Brits who use GB cars all the time but the GARDA are clamping down on the practise.

Colin


----------

